# Certains sites inaccessibles



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai besoin d'aide.

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un IMac qui tourne sous la version 10.8.3.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'avais eu que des problèmes mineurs vite résolus mais là, je sèche .

Je suis bloggeur et j'arrive plus à me connecter sur mes propres sites à partir d'aucun de mes navigateurs (Safari, Chrome, Firefox).

Je surfe normalement avec mon Imac sur tous les autres sites, y compris celui-ci .

Mes blogs sont parfaitement accessibles à partir de mon Iphone, de mon Ipad et d'un PC, tous connectés à la même box.

Voici les opérations que j'ai tenté pendant ces 3 dernières heures sans succès :

J'ai appelé mon hébergeur qui n'y est pour rien
J'ai vidé les caches de tous mes navigateurs
J'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disques, fais les réparations et relancé ma machine
J'ai rebooté ma box
J'ai fait une analyse de disque avec mon anti-virus (il est clean)
J'ai effacé le cache DNS à partir du Terminal
J'ai pleuré toutes les larmes de mon corps...

... et là j'espère que quelqu'un pourra vite me venir en aide  HHeeeelllllpppppp!!!

D'avance un grand MERCI.

Avez-vous une idée?


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Tu as un anti-virus sur ton Mac?

Débranche ton ordi un moment et rebranche-le. Éventuellement regarde tes paramètres de connexion à internet enregistrés sur ton iMac.


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Tu as un anti-virus sur ton Mac?
> 
> Débranche ton ordi un moment et rebranche-le. Éventuellement regarde tes paramètres de connexion à internet enregistrés sur ton iMac.



Ouaoh! Ça c'est de la réponse rapide .

Eh oui, j'ai été utilisateur de PC pendant plus de 10 ans et il y a des peurs qui demeurent :rose:... J'ai une version de Norton pour Mac .

Ceci dit, j'ai déjà débranché mon ordi un moment sans résultat. Je vais réessayer...

Que dois-je spécifiquement chercher dans les paramètres de connexion Internet ?


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

makaddikt a dit:


> Ouaoh! Ça c'est de la réponse rapide .
> 
> Eh oui, j'ai été utilisateur de PC pendant plus de 10 ans et il y a des peurs qui demeurent :rose:... J'ai une version de Norton pour Mac .
> 
> ...



Pour ton anti-virus je pense que c'était un achat inutile . Tes oreilles risquent de siffler si tu t'en vantes sur ce forum 

Par contre désactive-le et essaye d'atteindre tes blogs (cela ne mange pas de pain d'essayer).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2013)

test
tu vas CREER un compte mac
(mets le en admi ca pourrait te dépanner un jour)

et sur ce compte teste l'acces
-
une hypothese c'est que tu peux avoir une preference  naze ou avec une blacklist  écrite sans que tu le vois
Et sur session 2  neuve .... les pref sont neuves
---
tu peux également voir si le compte " invité" y accède


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Si les hypothèses de ru666, et de Pascal ne donnent rien, regarde, à tout hasard si l'adresse IP de ton site commence par 5.x.y.z ?
As tu utilisé logmein d'Hamachi?

Autrement, dans une fenêtre Terminal, fais un nslookup de ton nom de domaine pour voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pour ton anti-virus je pense que c'était un achat inutile . Tes oreilles risquent de siffler si tu t'en vantes sur ce forum
> 
> Par contre désactive-le et essaye d'atteindre tes blogs (cela ne mange pas de pain d'essayer).



Non, non, je ne me vante pas . Je l'ai désactivé et cela ne change rien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> test
> tu vas CREER un compte mac
> (mets le en admi ca pourrait te dépanner un jour)
> 
> ...



J'ai testé cette solution. À partir du compte Mac admin, les sites sont toujours inaccessibles avec un message du style: Petit problème... Google Chrome n'est pas parvenu à accéder à la page.

À partir du compte invité également à la différence que les pages s'affichent toutes blanches 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si les hypothèses de ru666, et de Pascal ne donnent rien, regarde, à tout hasard si l'adresse IP de ton site commence par 5.x.y.z ?
> As tu utilisé logmein d'Hamachi?
> ...



Non, les hypothèses ci-dessus n'ont pas fonctionné jusqu'ici, malheureusement .

Les Ip de mes sites commencent toutes par 213. et je n'ai jamais utilisé Hamachi .


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Il y a éventuellement la solution de laisser l'ordi se "reposer" aujourd'hui et de voir si demain matin le problème persiste.


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Il y a éventuellement la solution de laisser l'ordi se "reposer" aujourd'hui et de voir si demain matin le problème persiste.



Aaaarggghhh :rateau: Pour un miracle prévoir un délai, c'est ça? 

Tout ça est incompréhensible...


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Avril 2013)

Autrement, dans une fenêtre Terminal, fais:
nslookup NomDeDomaineDeTonSite  (pour voir si la résolution DNS se fait bien)
netstat -r   (pour voir tes tables de routage).
sudo ipfw list    (pour voir les règles du firewall du Mac)
Tu n'as pas LittleSnitch?


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Autrement, dans une fenêtre Terminal, fais:
> nslookup NomDeDomaineDeTonSite  (pour voir si la résolution DNS se fait bien)
> netstat -r   (pour voir tes tables de routage).
> sudo ipfw list    (pour voir les règles du firewall du Mac)
> Tu n'as pas LittleSnitch?



J'ai quantité d'infos qui s'affichent pas que je ne sais pas interpréter. Cela dépasse de loin mes compétences...

Non je n'ai pas Littlesnitch, dois-je l'installer?


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Avril 2013)

Fais un copier coller, je vais regarder.
Si tu ne veux pas qu'on voit ton nom de domaine, remplace le par un nom bidon.

Sinon, si on ne voit rien, et là, je vais faire rigoler tout l'monde ...(chuis un maniaque de ta trace...)
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, tu fais 
sudo tcpdump -i en0 -c 25 host 213.x.y.z     (avec la vraie adresse IP, bien sûr). Si tu es en wifi, mets en1 au lieu de en0.
Puis fais une connexion à partir d'un navigateur.
Ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal
La trace s'arrêtera après 25 lignes. Sinon, fais CTRL+C si elle s'arrête avant les 25 lignes.
On verra des choses.




makaddikt a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas Littlesnitch, dois-je l'installer?


Non, c'était juste pour savoir si tu l'avais installé. Il aurit pu filtrer cette connexion sortante.


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Fais un copier coller, je vais regarder.



Et voilà :


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Avril 2013)

Juste netstat -r  (sans le nom de domaine)

Non, c'est bon, le nom de domaine n'a pas géné...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Pas de pb de DNS
Pas de pb de routage.
Pas de pb de firewall interne.

Ça devrait marcher...

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu faire STP
sudo tcpdump -i en0 -c 25 host 213.186.33.87   (Si tu es en wifi, mets en1 au lieu de en0).
Puis fais une connexion à partir d'un navigateur.
Ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal
La trace s'arrêtera après 25 lignes. Sinon, fais CTRL+C si elle s'arrête avant les 25 lignes.
On verra des choses.


----------



## makaddikt (24 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Juste netstat -r  (sans le nom de domaine)
> 
> Non, c'est bon, le nom de domaine n'a pas géné...
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup POLO35230 pour ton aide et tes recommandations  .

Il se trouve que j'ai désinstallé complètement mon anti-virus (qui était pourtant désactivé) et redémarrer mon Imac.

Tout est immédiatement rentré dans l'odre . Tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis presque 3 ans, mais aujourd'hui, j'ai perdu une journée de travail à cause de Norton. 

Comme quoi, les anti anti-virus sur Mac vont encore avoir de quoi se réjouir... 

Merci à tous pour votre aide et pour la réactivité de vos réponses.

Si je dois recommander un forum, ce sera celui-ci


----------

